# afghan - fast, easy and warm (pic)



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi,

I thought you would like to see the afghan I just finished. It is crocheted with double yarn using a size Q hook. It is a very easy pattern and grows fast.

I used Red Heart Super Saver - Ranch Red and multi-color - Woodsy.

If anyone would like the instructions I would be glad to post them.

It is very thick. I measured about 1/8th inch deep.










digApony :hobbyhors:


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

In reality it is not so pink...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think instructions would be very nice to have.

I've not done any with double thread, but this sure is the weather for it.

It's very pretty and warm looking.

Angie


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

I got halfway through and got tired of fighting with yarn so I spent the extra time to open the skeins and wind them into balls. I found it easier to work with double yarn this way... unless the ball rolls off the couch! :grit:

Two different Super Saver solid colors would make it even cheaper. The mult-color is more expensive... or if you have enough left over yarn from other projects you could put together your own multi-colored yarn! 

I laid the afghan over me while I was making it and it not only kept me warm, but I knew just how long to make it.  A perfect fit.

I'll post instructions in another message.


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

Id like some instructions sinceyou say it is a "very easy pattern". Im not really talented at crocheting....but I'd like to do other things. It is a BEAUTIFUL afghan!! Keep warm!!


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Crochet hook size Q (15.mm)

pattern calls for: 29 ounces multi-color worsted weight
and 22 ounces solid color worsted weight

finished size approximately 47" x 68"

Entire afghan is worked holding one strand of multi-color and one strand solid color together. (or two different color solids)

Ch 72 loosely.

ROW 1 (right side): Insert hook in second ch from hook and pull up a loop, insert hook in next ch and pull up a loop, YO and draw through all 3 loops on hook, ch 1, *(insert hook in next ch and pull up a loop) twice, YO and draw through all three loops on hook, ch 1; repeat from * across to last ch, sc in last ch: 71 sts.

ROW 2: Ch 1, turn; [insert hook in same st and pull up a loop, insert hook in next ch - 1 sp (space) and pull up a loop, YO and draw through all 3 loops on hook (beginning decrease made)], ch 1 * [insert hook in next st and pull up a loop, insert hook in next ch - 1 sp (space) and pull up a loop, YO and draw through all three loops on hook (decrease made)], ch 1; repeat from * across to last st, sc in last st.

Repeat ROW 2 until afghan measures approximately 68", or desired length, ending by working a right side row. Finish off. Add fringe.

If you have any questions let me know.

Afghan is shown creating a rich heathery effect by combining teal yarn with variegated lavender.

And when you finish, I'd love to see a pic! digApony


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

And thank you!!!!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Is this triple crochet? (Forgive me, I still need pictures!! lol)
But if I'm reading it right, it's treble crochet?


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

ErinP said:


> Is this triple crochet? (Forgive me, I still need pictures!! lol)
> But if I'm reading it right, it's treble crochet?


Yes, I believe so. I'm not good on "terminology"! My mama and auntie just taught me how to crochet and knit and I figured it out as I got older.

You have one loop on your hook, then you pull up another loop after inserting into a stitch, then pull up another loop after inserting the hook into the space where you chained one in the previous row. Then you yarn over and pull through all three loops. It's like a single crochet using three loops instead of two.

A treble I guess! I'll be starting a new one tonight. I'll take a pic or two if you need it.

It's hard to explain... I'm sorry. 

Nancy


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

double crochet in American
triple crochet in European


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://crochet.about.com/library/bldoublecrochet.htm

6th one down
http://www.dmc.com/majic/pageServer/1t010000iv/en_US/Crochet-Stitch-Guide.html
is the triple crochet diagram


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

That ia BEAUTIFUL !!!!!
It really does look warm & cozy !!!!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

WOW...that's really pretty and cozy looking too!

I wish my mom had taught me how to crochet. She refused to because I'm left-handed.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

very pretty, looks warm.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

This is the stitch used throughout:

Insert into stitch or ch 1 space:










Pull up a loop:










Insert into next stitch or ch 1 space and pull up a loop (three loops on hook)










Yarn over hook and pull through all three loops:










chain 1 and move to next stitch or space.

With the exception of the beginning of the next row this is the stitch used.

Single crochet at the end of the row, chain 1 and turn, then insert hook into the same single crochet stitch you ended with, pull up a loop. Insert hook into next "chain 1" space and pull up a loop, yarn over and draw through all three loops. (beginning decrease)

I hope this helps.... I am certainly no expert! digApony (mostly self-taught)


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Ravenlost said:


> WOW...that's really pretty and cozy looking too!
> 
> I wish my mom had taught me how to crochet. She refused to because I'm left-handed.


I'm sure you could find help on the Internet, however, I don't have a clue!

Thank you very much!


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Okay, I think it's called a "Trinity Stitch" (no abbrev) "...insert hook in ch and pull up a loop, insert hook in next ch and pull up a loop... three loops on hook... "Trinity"... yarn over and draw through all 3 loops.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Once you get the hang of it, it is very easy. I promise!  And it has quick rewards as it goes very fast using the large hook. If I can do it anyone can. My mother called me "rip and stitch" because I made so many mistakes and had to start over.


----------



## amylou62 (Jul 14, 2008)

My mom used to crochet afghans and blankets and they ARE warm.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Ravenlost said:


> WOW...that's really pretty and cozy looking too!
> 
> I wish my mom had taught me how to crochet. She refused to because I'm left-handed.


Ravenlost, I taught myself to crochet because I'm a lefty, too. I couldn't find anyone who would teach me so I got a book and just did it "backwards". I can fly with a crochet needle, but that knitting still gives me fits!


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

amylou62 said:


> My mom used to crochet afghans and blankets and they ARE warm.


I am thinking of doubling the width of this afghan and making a blanket. If I get the whopper sized super saver at wally mart it wouldn't be a big spend and last forever! Nancy


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

This afghan just makes you want to snuggle right under! I finished one for my son that I did double crochet yarn with but it is a variegated wool blend..... It is very warm compared to the other single crochet afghans I have made... 

How nice of you to post the pattern. I am one of those have to see to get it down....I never learned from anyone so I look and just do. Your photos are great!


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok....I think I can do this . Thanks for the instructions. How many skeens of yarn does it take to do this? I want to get it all at the same time. Never know....we might get snowed in again and I'd have time to start it!! :bouncy:



digApony said:


> Crochet hook size Q (15.mm)
> 
> pattern calls for: 29 ounces multi-color worsted weight
> and 22 ounces solid color worsted weight
> ...


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Depends on how many ounces the skein is. I buy the big Red Heart super-super saver size which I think is 7 ounces or more. The multi-color is more expensive since you only get 5 ounces per skein.

Anyway the pattern calls for 29 ounces for the multi-color and 22 ounces of the solid color. If you are tall or want it longer then you will need more. 

I used 4 5 ounce multi colors and two 7 ounce solid colors. I bought one more multi color thinking I needed it, but I didn't.

There is no dye-lot using Red Heart so I would start with the required amount on the pattern and then if you need more, or want it longer you can always pick up more. And remember you will need fringe.

I love this afghan! No holes to get your toes caught in...  and very fast and simple. Honestly it took me longer to add the fringe than crocheting several rows.

I'm making a pink and light purple multi color one for my granddaughter... only smaller.

I cuddled up on the couch with mine last night... it is VERY warm. 

Please post a pick when you finish. I'd love to see it. digApony


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

luv2farm said:


> Ok....I think I can do this . Thanks for the instructions. How many skeens of yarn does it take to do this? I want to get it all at the same time. Never know....we might get snowed in again and I'd have time to start it!! :bouncy:


I just went to my Wally-Mart and this is what they have in Red Heart worsted weight:

Solid colors: 7 ounce skein @ $2.28 each
or Solid colors: 16 ounce skein @ $5.97 each

Multi-colors are all 5 ounce skeins @ $2.28 each

plus tax of course.

Save the reciept and if you have any unopened skeins, take them back after the snow storm!


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

*digApony*... Thank for the info.....Ill buy yarn the next time Im in town..


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Your afghan is just beautiful!


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

ELOCN said:


> Your afghan is just beautiful!


Thank you!  I've got a ton of orders from family and friends... lol


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

I am curious as to why it takes more of the variegated than the solid when it is double-strand? The fringe could be either or both so that's not the answer.

Sounds like a nice project for using up stash yarn.

Peg


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

PNP Katahdins said:


> I am curious as to why it takes more of the variegated than the solid when it is double-strand? The fringe could be either or both so that's not the answer.
> 
> Sounds like a nice project for using up stash yarn.
> 
> Peg


Yes, I wondered that myself. I made mine longer and used 20 ounces of the variegated and I used about 26 ounces of solid including the fringe. 

I thought about that too. Left over yarn could be pieced together in place of the variegated or for both. It is so thick that it is very easy to hide the knots. I think that would be very pretty. Something a little different than making granny squares from scraps.

Take care... digApony


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Be sure to post a pic! I can't wait to see them. digApony


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

That is beautiful DigApony!!


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Beautiful job on the afghan! I have one of those giant crochet hooks, and I love working with two strands. The best part is how fast it goes! Did I mention I have a short attention span?


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

BlueberryChick said:


> Beautiful job on the afghan! I have one of those giant crochet hooks, and I love working with two strands. The best part is how fast it goes! Did I mention I have a short attention span?


Thank you!  Yes it does go very fast. I started another one for my son's bed over the weekend. I work on it only when I get a minute and already it is 1/4 of the way finished. Very easy and fast.

digApony :hobbyhors


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

I made this up in 3 days of watching TV and my family loves how warm it is. As a matter of fact, I liked it so much I just started a second one. This one I'm doing in 3 solids, brown, off white and turquoise. The first one I did with a one pound skein of Carron's deep violet and 4 skeins of Red Heart's Artist Print. I only used a little bit of the 4th skein.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Feathers-N-Fur said:


> I made this up in 3 days of watching TV and my family loves how warm it is. As a matter of fact, I liked it so much I just started a second one. This one I'm doing in 3 solids, brown, off white and turquoise. The first one I did with a one pound skein of Carron's deep violet and 4 skeins of Red Heart's Artist Print. I only used a little bit of the 4th skein.


Where's the picture???? I would love to see it! It does go fast. I have very little time to work on mine, but I have another one halfway done. I am making it for my youngest son who LOVES Harley Davidson motorcycles, so I used orange with black and white multi-color. Then I'm going to use black for the fringe. It looks a lot better than I thought it would.

Three strands will be nice... heavy and thick! And the colors will be very lovely... turquoise and brown go together very well, so does pink or lavender and brown. Post that pic!


----------

